# Returning to hobby, blackwater, Checkerboards, tank mates?



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

Long story short, I'm setting up my first real tank since I moved about four years ago. I started keeping cichlids by way of Tanganyikans over 15 years ago but this time I'm doing a 180º flip and trying out blackwater. I have a 33 long setup with a mix of collected and purchased botanicals. It's filled with RO/DI water, locally collected sand, and I just put in some Phyllanthus Fluitans to serve as the only plants in the tank. Everything has been boiled, treated, cleaned, etc properly, so no worries so far.

As the tank cycles, I'm trying to decide on inhabitants, my original plan was a nice school of Habrosus cories but I saw some Checkerboards at a LFS and got the cichlid bug back again in a bad way, that lead to the extreme blackwater path I'm heading down. That said, from what I'm reading they are particular little buggers with preferences for pH and temps that limit my options for tank mates. I'd still like to get the Habrosus cories, but it seems like they would be too warm living with happy Checkerboards. That leaves me thinking a bunch of otos may be a better option in place of the cories and maybe a school of cardinals to finish things off. I've seen some YouTube videos where all three species appear to be living in the same place in the wild, so that's something.

Is that a decent enough plan or would you do something different? I'm all in on the blackwater/botanicals thing but I could be open to a different dwarf cichlid if it makes the cories an option again. I would also be happy to skip the cardinals if more than one species of tiny cichlids could go in the tank instead. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's a few images of the state of the tank so far. The Phyllanthus Fluitans are sprouting all kinds of new leaves. It seems like they will cover the top of the tank in no time. Also, the biofilm is intense! Sounds like what I'm seeing is normal, though.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry I can't help on your stocking questions but I do like the way the tank is decorated. The bio-film on the driftwood is very common and will eventually go away especially if you get fish that enjoy eating it.


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks! I want to decorate it much more densely, but my plan is to add 5-6 more pieces with each weekly water change, rather than all at once up front. I need to gather some more sticks and make it all really tangled in there. 8)


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I've decided to skip the cories/otos and stick with just rummy nose and checkerboards. I'll probably add the tetras this weekend and then order the checkboards a week later if things are going well.

I'm thinking 6-8 checkerboards for the tank and 8-12 rummy nose. Does that sound about right to you guys? Filter is a Magniflow 220 with a tray of Seachem Matrix instead of the carbon.


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

I added the checkboards yesterday, they seem pretty happy so far. I've ended up with eight of them, six rummy nose and five otos (bought six, but one jumped out after the first couple days).

I'm really happy with how things turned out, but I've only got one decent pic so far. I'll try to get more over the weekend.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Tank looks great. I love the checkerboards and rummynoses are my favorite tetras. I always have a school of about a dozen in my tank. If you want to add more fish, I suggest a school of pencilfish. They will school in the top third of the tank. Another favorite fish, even though not biotype appropriate, is the glass catfish. You can add a bunch of them and they will school underneath the floating plants.


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks! I am just super pleased with how it's turned out. I'm considering it fully stocked at this point, though. The tight-schooling of the rummynose is so cool.

I really dig the checkerboards. I get just a bit of a julie vibe from how they move, except it's around botanicals instead of rocks. They've already learned to eat anything I throw in there. They're wild-caught so I was a bit surprised how quickly they caught on. I'll still make brine shrimp for them anyway, since I went to the trouble of procuring a hatchery and it's really easy to use. More pictures and a video ASAP.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Hopefully you will get some breeding action soon. I admire your restraint regarding stocking level.


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I got surprised by eggs yesterday. Couldn't help but notice the change in behavior of one of the females and all the other fish being forced to hang out on the other side of the tank. As of today, the eggs are moved or gone but the female is still acting somewhat defensive. My pH is still too high for successful breeding AFAIK but I guess we'll find out. I'm just stoked to see this behavior so soon. We'll see what happens next.


----------



## drfish (Jul 20, 2005)

This tank has been doing really well. I haven't lost any of the original fish so far except for the otto that jumped out. I overhauled the lighting yesterday and I'm really enjoy how it turned out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update and glad the fish are doing well!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like your tank. Looks great.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

What ever came of your eggs from last June? I had my checkers lay eggs twice but never did see a hatch. They were in a "community" 75g with a pair of Apistos so I'm sure that had a bit to do with it.


----------

